# Am I entitled to jobseekers benefit?



## casie (7 Jan 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone can help me with this question.  I have recently returned to work after taking maternity leave and my employer has informed me that I have to work a five day week rather than a three day week (I was taking paternity leave two days a week and it has run out on my first child - I have the option of taking it in block later down the road for my second).  I have two children in full-time childcare which is costly and that now coupled with the fact that I have to do a lot of travel around Europe with work is making me question my descision about returning to this job.  If I was to give up work (which I'd like to do as quickly as possible as I feel my children are suffering) would I be entitled to claim dole whilst actively looking for another position or do I have to be made redundant in order for me to claim?
Thanks for any assistance !


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2008)

From what you say, reading between the lines, you are giving up work because you have to go back full-time (5 days a week). You will not be able to claim Jobseeker's Benefit unless you are looking for full-time work. Also, leaving a job without good cause ("children are suffering" is not good cause) would raise questions for SW about your real intentions, if you then tried to claim that you were genuinely seeking full-time work.


----------



## casie (8 Jan 2008)

To be honest if I could get a 9-5 job, 5 days a week I would be happy (provided it covered my childcare costs). My job requires a lot of travel - I have to leave the house at least one day a week at 5am and don't return until after 9pm.  When I am not travelling I am expected to be in the office from 8.30 to 6pm which is a very long day on the children.  I don't know would this be a sufficient justification.  Please note I am not trying to rip off they system or get money for nothing - it is only to tide us over until I find another job. I have never received social welfare payments in my life so I assume if it is paid out they only do so for a certain period of time?


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jan 2008)

OK, so you are looking for full-time employment and the reason you are giving up work is due to the unsocial and long hours. That MAY be enough for SW to allow a claim to Jobseeker's Benefit, which is payable for 12 to 15 months. You're only problem is that, if you give up work and are disqualified for a period because of this, you have no income. The best thing would be to job hunt before giving up and switch employments without recourse to Jobseeker's.


----------

